# question for the bass guys.....



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Hope every one had a merry Christmas......ok my question......im looking for a good bait cast reel to put on a crank bait rod I just purchased......St croix was running a promotion where if you bought two st croix rods (230 dollars total) they would send you a rage rod for the cost of shipping (19.95).....so I pulled the trigger on a crank bait rod (7ft med-heavy, moderate action, mojo bass) and another st croix I intend to crappie fish with.....im a very avid crappie angler, but decided last year to learn (or attempt to learn) how to bass fish.....started with a few inexpensive setup's just to see if I liked it or not.....now that I realize its somthing I will do on a consistant basis im after a few decent sticks to fish with.....im knlw how to cast a bait cast reel, but I dont know what to look for in a decent one to throw crank baits with.......so what do I look for in a decent bait cast reel to put on a crank bait stick? Any suggestions on what kind to consider would be welcome advice also. Thanks for any input and God bless.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Most are gonna tell you a low gear ratio like 5:2:1. If you are gonna throw big crankbaits like a norman dd22 or strike king xd6 then i would say get the 5:2:1 reel. I throw a lot of shallow crankbaits and smaller profile ones like a bandit 200 or rapala dt6. For those smaller cranks i prefer a 6:2:1 ratio. Reason being they are easy to wind in and sometimes speed gets you bit, you can always slow down if you have to. With my slower gear ratio reels if i throw a small bait like the bandit 200 it feels like i am winding my [email protected]@ off. As for reels i like shimano. Chronarch, curado then citica in that order. All are good reels and cast well. The 4 bearing citica can be turned into a 5 bearing reel simply by relpacing a bushing with a bearing in the drive shaft. (easy fix). But honestly it may be hard to tell the difference unless you fish a ton. I have friends that like the revo, they cast well but i don't own one. If it were me i would not get a 50 or 60 dollar reel and expect it to perform like a 120 or 200 dollar reel or last like one. I have shimanos over 10 years old that still perform like new, you just have to take care of them.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I own several different kinds of spinning reels but my baitcasters all have one thing in common. They have the word Shimano written on them. I too have one thats over a decade old that still feels new.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm with Marshall and OSG, Although Shimano's are not the only bait casters out there, they certainly are a great reel. I personally think a Caenan sounds like the reel for you. It won't break the bank and it casts very well. Like Marshall has stated, higher gear ratios can be slowed and the reel I mentioned has a higher gear ratio. Rick Clunn swears that cranks, especially shallower running ones need reeled in fast! If the pattern proves that you need to slow down, then higher ratio reels allow for this. The Caenan answers all these duties. Remember, it's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it!
Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Curado reel has been recomended to me James from some very good bass fishermen. I got some gift cards on Christmas and plan on pulling that trigger


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far......Shimano wasn't even on the radar.....don't know why honestly, have had nothing but good experience with the various spinning model Shimano's......was eyeing the revo's, but had no clue what else to look at


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

About 20 or so years ago, Daiwa was the only reel I would use (spinning or baitcasting). About 16 years ago (when I started the job I am still at), a gent here let me borrow a Shimano Curado...I thought so much of it, I purchased a couple. From there, that was the only reel I have bought (12 of them total, now). I simply clean them every year (and replace bearings, clutch dogs, etc. as needed), but I still have the original 2 I bought back then (yes, they still work). Oh, yeah - and I cast - a lot.

While not available now, the re-designed Citica (or more expensive Curado) is an OK alternative. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm also a Shimano fan but not the new Curado 200g. I'd rather find a used Curado e series reel or even a used Citica e series. I also like a faster 7:1 retrieve for the shallow and medium cranks and a bit slower 6:1 for deep. For new I think you need to get onto the Chronarch models for decent quality...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't over look the Lew's models. May just be the best bang for your buck out there. I bought one last winter for cranking, and have been nothing short of impressed ever since. The model i bought cost $99.00 at Dick's. I'm mostly a quantum guy, but that lews ranks right up there with my much more expensive quantum's.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I own several different kinds of spinning reels but my baitcasters all have one thing in common. They have the word Shimano written on them. I too have one thats over a decade old that still feels new.


...+1...shimano is awesome!!!!


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I could use a gently used Sam Heaton rod.
NightProwler


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Nightprowler said:


> I could use a gently used Sam Heaton rod.
> NightProwler


Ha ha ha ha I aint giving up crappie fishing by any streatch.......just somthing to do on ocassion to break it up a little.......


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

Avid bass guy here. I agree with most of the posters about the Curado. However, the newer ones aren't as good as the older ones and everyone knows it. Thats why the old ones are hard to find. That said I agree with Bad Bud on the Lew's models. I have heard very good things about them and if you check the specs they are the best reel for under 100.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the Shimano Curados best. Quantum KVD reels are good. BPS Johnny Morris are good and right behind them I like the BPS Pro Qualifiers. Since you have a nice rod I would go with a Curado, great match. 6.3:1 ratio. Use 10-12lb test floro and you are ready to rip some lips.
Bassky


----------

